#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the changes in our life and personality by travelling?

## Dhiya

I am sure Travelling affects life and personality of a traveller. Why do you want to travel more? Is this your passion? What are the changes you find in your self by travelling? Is travelling give pros or cons? Must have to share your own experience here.

----------


## Shana

> I am sure Travelling affects life and personality of a traveller. Why do you want to travel more? Is this your passion? What are the changes you find in your self by travelling? Is travelling give pros or cons? Must have to share your own experience here.


I don't go travelling for pleasure often, but I make use of our faculty trips to go hiking with my friends and when I do, that's the most relaxing time I'm free of any other worrisome thoughts about my future.
I feel like I'm a forest girl, with no care about the civilized world out there. I know it's for a short time, but it makes my heart get bigger and bigger as this world.
In fact, i feel much more healthier and active when i'm into this and wish i could do this often. Nowadays, there isn't enough time even to consider travelling home.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey just amazing to see a same minded girl. Plan a small trip or as an evening outing in your surrounding. That's also makes you more happy than now and you can get rid from the stress too. Try for these types of trips too.

----------


## Bhavya

> I am sure Travelling affects life and personality of a traveller. Why do you want to travel more? Is this your passion? What are the changes you find in your self by travelling? Is travelling give pros or cons? Must have to share your own experience here.


 I love to travel Because I like to explore new places,culture and people. Travelling make us refresh,we can learn about new culture,Get the chance to interact with different minded people.

----------


## Moana

> I am sure Travelling affects life and personality of a traveller. Why do you want to travel more? Is this your passion? What are the changes you find in your self by travelling? Is travelling give pros or cons? Must have to share your own experience here.


My passion is travelling and exploring so from my point of view there are no cons in travelling, although you'll have some problems to face for me travelling doesn't have any cons until unless you love it or it is your passion!

----------


## Assassin

> I am sure Travelling affects life and personality of a traveler. Why do you want to travel more? Is this your passion? What are the changes you find in your self by travelling? Is travelling give pros or cons? Must have to share your own experience here.


Travelling turn my self to adopt with different set of environments more than that teach me how Love nature more and more.  :love:

----------


## Bhavya

> I don't go travelling for pleasure often, but I make use of our faculty trips to go hiking with my friends and when I do, that's the most relaxing time I'm free of any other worrisome thoughts about my future.
> I feel like I'm a forest girl, with no care about the civilized world out there. I know it's for a short time, but it makes my heart get bigger and bigger as this world.
> In fact, i feel much more healthier and active when i'm into this and wish i could do this often. Nowadays, there isn't enough time even to consider travelling home.


Being nestle in nature help us to relax and refresh ourselves from our worrisome routine life. I rarely get chance to go on fun travels with my loved ones but whenever I get the chanceI would enjoy it to the fullest.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey just amazing to see a same minded girl. Plan a small trip or as an evening outing in your surrounding. That's also makes you more happy than now and you can get rid from the stress too. Try for these types of trips too.


True Dhiya, a short trip to nearby surrounding also help us to refresh our mind and get away from the stress, you know what me and my friends used to plan these kind of short trips but now we all are in different cities because of our career so the short trips also reduced. but still we do as much as possible

----------


## Bhavya

> Travelling turn my self to adopt with different set of environments more than that teach me how Love nature more and more.


True traveling make us more flexible to different environment, and let us learn to love nature.

----------

